
Ask HN: Do you volunteer outside of work? - kreeWall
How do you make a difference in your community?
======
tudelo
Local community? No.

I have spent many hours helping people on /r/learnprogramming and in person
throughout the past few years. I know it's not really giving back to those who
need it most, but I think it has a net positive effect on the world if that's
your thing. Me I just do it because teaching is pretty fun. I got started
doing that kind of stuff while being a TA the majority of my undergrad. I
would probably do this kind of stuff full time if not for money...

------
drakonka
Not as much as I feel I should; I spend the morning helping out at a cat
shelter every other weekend.

------
bryan11
Volunteering for Habitat for Humanity can be fun. They do home repair projects
for lower income homeowners in local communities. It's generally a great group
of people.

------
jonkiddy
FIRST Robotics
[https://www.firstinspires.org/robotics/frc](https://www.firstinspires.org/robotics/frc)

~~~
smprod
I would recommend mentoring/volunteering in FIRST.

It is a global program so there is a good chance that there is a local group
in your area that could use help.

